# best dead can dance song and album



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I hope you guys wwont think im some crypto nazi into crypto nazi society like the black sun
but i like this song pretty mutch, my knowledge is wide i knew about the black sun so it
puzzle me somesort of an offshoot nazi scientology. but perhaps the song ain't about this hmmm

Than i like Threshold and some other songs , but to be frankly honnest i heard too mutch DcD
im a bit tired of death can dance but still like em once in a while so guys any favorite album and favorite songs for these icon of darkwave hmm?

By the way since i discover Irfan from Bulgaria im more into them than DcD because the produt seem more refined and sweeter newer.

These were my two cents on Dead can Dance... i hope yu enjoy my post
aion my favorite the e.p and i can live whiteout live and best of...

Have a nice day folks your soul traveler deprofundis says salute all!:tiphat:


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I don't know much of them but my favorite song is Cantara.


----------



## trupiosz (Nov 24, 2016)

My favourite Dead Can Dance song is "Anywhere Out of the World", the opening track of "Within the Realm of a Dying Sun" album.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

A very enjoyable band, I've listened to about a half dozen albums. But as most of them were library rentals, I don't know the songs well enough to pick a favorite song. I'll do some more listening in the next couple weeks.


----------



## led76 (Jun 10, 2017)

*Some DCD incredible songs that most people might not know*

Since I am a huge fan, I have decided to share a list with some of my favourite DCD songs that most people might not know. I have mostly enjoyed the "darker" side of their work during the 80s. These are my personal favourites:
Avatar: 



The Writing On My Father's Hand: 



Mesmerism: 



Dreams made flesh (perfect live video link follows): 



Black sun: 



Summoning of the muse: 



Dawn of the Iconoclast (the first DCD song that I have heard, 25 years ago): 



Xavier: 



Anywhere out of this world: 



In Power We Entrust The Love Advocated (for those of you who like the Gathering, search for their excellent cover to this song): 




I hope you enjoy


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

A great band. My wife is a fan, and has all their records, so I've heard quite a lot of them. But this means that I won't be able to name my favourite songs, I only know the albums. And my favourite album by far is _Spleen and Ideal._


----------

